

Valley's 'biggest' social networker - browser411
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hoffman8-2008jul08,0,6276632,full.story
Warm &#38; fuzzy profile of Reid Hoffman, founder of LinkedIn.
======
byrneseyeview
It's interesting that an ostensible socialist would found a business
networking site. It looks like he's having a great time.

